# Horns growing into his head!



## andrewandjodie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all, my little buck 14 months old was disbudded by his previous owner, seems not quite right and both horns have grown in a circular fashion sideways to his head and they are starting to touch his hair, will they stop? Or will they grow into his head if we don't do anything?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They will continue to grow into his head if you do nothing. You can get an ob saw (it's like a rope saw), and cut off the ends, there won't be too much bleeding. Or you can choose to band his horns, there are instructions on this site, I've never done it. Bucks will grow scurs...all mine have them...done by other breeders. IDK if banding bucks horns work or if it will still be a problem...we just cut them down when they get too long.


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

We had the same problem with our whether. People we got him from didn't disbud them properly or something and horns grew...one is curled and we've had to trim it a few times to prevent it from growing into his head. You can't take off too much of the horn or it'll bleed like crazy. Only cut off about 1/2 inch and you have to wait awhile between trimming. Don't wait to trim it....we did and the end of it remains close to his head. If we had cut it earlier on...it wouldn't be. We were freaked out about cutting on it and Oscar wasn't real thrilled either. My husband had to hold his head and I had to do the cutting. It didn't take too long...but it was hard to hold hik still. Poor boy. Prior to his horns getting stronger...he broke the weakest one a couple different times and it was horrible...it bled and bled something fierce. I didn't think it was gonna stop. It covered his face. After the second time it broke off...his horns got stronger and haven't broke since. We just keep the curled one trimmed. Anyhow...once you cut it the first time...it'll be easier the second time...you won't be as freaked out. Or maybe it was just us that were freaked out about cutting a horn and you'll be fine! We were new to goats and had no idea horns that had been disbudded could grow back. I had goats as a kid but really didn't know much about them so when my husband and I got our two 8 week old babies...it has been a learning experience. Trimming hooves was another experience! Our goats are too funny and we enjoy having them! Good luck with your horn trimming! Have a great day


----------

